# Construction Breadth



## phillyphan (Sep 12, 2010)

What exactly is on this? Is it mostly economics? Along w/ scheduling and such?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 13, 2010)

Read the ouline, that is what is on it. But there is quite a bit of economics and scheduling, probably could not pass w/o doing well in those areas.


----------



## sac_engineer (Sep 13, 2010)

EnvEngineer said:


> Read the ouline, that is what is on it. But there is quite a bit of economics and scheduling, probably could not pass w/o doing well in those areas.


^agreed

If you're not taking the construction depth, then you can get by with knowing basic engineering economics and scheduling. Don't lose sleep over it.

Good luck!


----------



## civil78 (Sep 23, 2010)

phillyphan said:


> What exactly is on this? Is it mostly economics? Along w/ scheduling and such?


A construction textbook like Nunnally will cover EVERYTHING that you may see.. might be a good investment for the oddball question.. I had a few of those the first time that I took the test.. failed by 1.. the next time I had a construction text (Nunnally) and NO problems with the oddballs


----------



## sab35263 (Sep 23, 2010)

civil78 said:


> phillyphan said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is on this? Is it mostly economics? Along w/ scheduling and such?
> ...



Did you use the Construction Methods and Management book for the morning session or for the afternoon?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Sep 23, 2010)

CERM pretty much has the morning covered, afternoon more references are needed and a construction text is very helpful


----------



## RJs (Sep 24, 2010)

Civil78 - which text book on Construction are you refering to?


----------



## Dexman PE (Sep 24, 2010)

EnvEngineer said:


> CERM pretty much has the morning covered, afternoon more references are needed and a construction text is very helpful


This. If you really reviewed your CERM and understood where to find everything, you would be surprised to find that even the 10th edition is enough (that's what I used before the 11th was even issued...).


----------

